

German multicopter makes first manned flight. - Element_
http://www.suasnews.com/2011/11/9691/german-multicopter-makes-first-manned-flight/

======
arjn
I like this, it looks like a lot of fun. However since its battery powered im
pretty sure it would need a large heavy battery system to do longer flights.
That would complicate things a bit. Ive seen other similar looking projects on
the inter-tubes but this looks like the most viable one so far.

------
ww520
This looks a bit similar to this, built by a farmer.

[http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/awesome-full-size-ar-drone-
buil...](http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/awesome-full-size-ar-drone-built-by-
chinese-farmer-video-22-09-2011/)

All excellent fun geek projects.

~~~
FrojoS
Nice, but what really remarkable about the German project is, that it is
completely electric and battery powered.

This should be the first battery powered non fixed wing human flight ever, no?

